# DeRuyter Open 2012 (Unofficial)



## cubernya (May 28, 2012)

http://deruyteropen.tk/
If that doesn't work: http://sites.google.com/site/deruyteropen2012

Date: August 25

Registration:
Before August 11: $10
Before August 18: $10 for 2 events, $1 per event thereafter
At the door: $13 for 2 events, $2 per event thereafter

Address:
711 Railroad Street
Deruyter, NY 13052 (United States)

Live Results: http://test.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=40 (Yes, we're using CubeComps!)

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round
5x5 - 1 round
OH - 2 rounds
BLD - 1 round
Magic - 1 round
MMagic - 1 round

Schedule: On website

-------------------------------

I am currently working on getting a $1500 grant from Walmart, which would allow me to purchase 8 timers and displays. If I get the $1500, registration will be free.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

Why unofficial?


----------



## cubernya (May 28, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Why unofficial?


 
Bob said that him, Kian, and Tim have all of their competitions planned for the rest of the year. Dave hasn't responded definitely one way or the other, so I can assume that it's a no. If Dave responds yes, then obviously it will be official.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 28, 2012)

If possible, I suggest not using Pro timers.


----------



## HelpCube (May 28, 2012)

SWEEEETTT. Definitely have 2 rounds of OH if possible. I think I live less than an hour from there, no way I'm missing it, official or not.

And if it is unofficial, I wouldn't see a reason to actually buy pro timers. Maybe competitors can let you use their stackmat timer + mat for the comp? I'd be willing to do that, I have both a 2nd and 3rd generation too.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Bob said that him, Kian, and Tim have all of their competitions planned for the rest of the year. Dave hasn't responded definitely one way or the other, so I can assume that it's a no. If Dave responds yes, then obviously it will be official.


 
Ok. I think I'll be there either way.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 28, 2012)

We're limiting the number of official competitions in the northeast to roughly 2 per month, and fewer in the summer. Otherwise people stop going to them.

We haven't worked with theZcuber before, so we would rather that he run an unofficial competition first as a test run. Since no delegates will be there, he can't rely on us to run the competition for him, as some first-time organizers have done. If it goes well, we can talk about having an official competition; if not, then we won't. That's what happened with Ishmam and Chesapeake Science Point, and he will probably be holding an official competition in the fall. We've seen enough poorly-run competitions that we want to make sure organizers know what they're doing before we travel 4 hours to get to his competition.


----------



## cubernya (May 28, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> SWEEEETTT. Definitely have 2 rounds of OH if possible. I think I live less than an hour from there, no way I'm missing it, official or not.
> 
> And if it is unofficial, I wouldn't see a reason to actually buy pro timers. Maybe competitors can let you use their stackmat timer + mat for the comp? I'd be willing to do that, I have both a 2nd and 3rd generation too.


 
Fayetteville IIRC?

I was just thinking that pro timers are more up to date, record to a greater accuracy, and could be the only timer accepted by the WCA (in a few years obviously).

I was thinking about having competitors bringing their own timers, and then we could just have up to 10 set up for the entire day. Of course we'd have them labelled so we know whose is whose. Although with this option, I wouldn't have any timers to hold later official competitions.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Fayetteville IIRC?
> 
> I was just thinking that pro timers are more up to date, record to a greater accuracy, and could be the only timer accepted by the WCA (in a few years obviously).
> 
> I was thinking about having competitors bringing their own timers, and then we could just have up to 10 set up for the entire day. Of course we'd have them labelled so we know whose is whose. Although with this option, I wouldn't have any timers to hold later official competitions.


 
Right now we're not thrilled with the pro timers, at least not the version we've been testing. If we delegate an official competition, we'll bring timers.


----------



## HelpCube (May 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Fayetteville IIRC?
> 
> I was just thinking that pro timers are more up to date, record to a greater accuracy, and could be the only timer accepted by the WCA (in a few years obviously).
> 
> I was thinking about having competitors bringing their own timers, and then we could just have up to 10 set up for the entire day. Of course we'd have them labelled so we know whose is whose. Although with this option, I wouldn't have any timers to hold later official competitions.


 
It's obviously up to you, but unless you plan on becoming a WCA delegate I don't think it's worth the money.

Oh, and I live in Dewitt, which is like 10 mins from Fayetteville, but Andrew lives in Fayetteville.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> I was just thinking that pro timers are more up to date, record to a greater accuracy, and could be the only timer accepted by the WCA (in a few years obviously).


 
Not only could it cause some confusion (the displays only have 2 digits), but (at least in my experience) the pro timers tend to have weird bugs, are much less reliable and seem to have a shorter battery life (not 100% sure about this one though, compared to the Gen 2 timers.


----------



## cityzach (May 28, 2012)

I got excited since i saw that this was in NY, but google maps says 4 hours so i most likely won't be there. however it is over summer so who knows?


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I got excited since i saw that this was in NY, but google maps says 4 hours so i most likely won't be there. however it is over summer so who knows?


 
Same thing happened to me.


----------



## danthecuber (May 28, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I got excited since i saw that this was in NY, but google maps says 4 hours so i most likely won't be there. however it is over summer so who knows?


 
Don't worry, there's an SJC competition planned for August 18th.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 28, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Don't worry, there's an SJC competition planned for August 18th.


 
Why are all of the summer competitions at least 4 hours south of me?!?! Guess I'll just have to wait until Fall.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Don't worry, there's an SJC competition planned for August 18th.


 
Huzzah! There better be BLD. I'm practicing all summer.


----------



## cityzach (May 28, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Don't worry, there's an SJC competition planned for August 18th.


 
Legit? yesssss.


----------



## brandbest1 (May 29, 2012)

danthecuber said:


> Don't worry, there's an SJC competition planned for August 18th.


 
Zach: Yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 29, 2012)

A few things:
>If you really want this now, then go ahead and do it unofficially. Or you could talk with Bob and Tim and have an official one next year. 
>I thought Gen 3 Timers don't hook up to displays, don't count on my word, I'm probably wrong but it's good to double check on speedstacks.com
>If you want sponsors, go to local retailers, or bigger franchises (Walmart, McDonalds, etc., They give a lot of money towards educational purposes


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> A few things:
> >If you really want this now, then go ahead and do it unofficially. Or you could talk with Bob and Tim and have an official one next year.
> >I thought Gen 3 Timers don't hook up to displays, don't count on my word, I'm probably wrong but it's good to double check on speedstacks.com
> >If you want sponsors, go to local retailers, or bigger franchises (Walmart, McDonalds, etc., They give a lot of money towards educational purposes


 
1) I'm sure they want me to have an unofficial one before they delegate it (look at Tim's post above)
2) I'm talking about Pro timers, not Gen 3. Gen 3 don't, pro timers do 
3) I was looking at local stores, but I'd most likely go towards bigger companies. How is this educational though (just wondering)?


----------



## Bob (May 29, 2012)

I thought Gen 3 timers work with Gen 2 displays but just truncate the last digit. Maybe that's an upcoming feature, idk.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 1) I'm sure they want me to have an unofficial one before they delegate it (look at Tim's post above)
> 2) I'm talking about Pro timers, not Gen 3. Gen 3 don't, pro timers do
> 3) I was looking at local stores, but I'd most likely go towards bigger companies. How is this educational though (just wondering)?


 
Hmm, I contacted Walmart and they said they were interested, they just said it was something educational that they wanted to take part in XD But I never used them as a sponsor anyway. 
Oh, and sorry about the timers thing haha, I'm not too familiar with the names 
And I saw Tim's posts, but it's only a suggestion ^.^ Unofficials are fun too run


----------



## cubernya (May 29, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Hmm, I contacted Walmart and they said they were interested, they just said it was something educational that they wanted to take part in XD But I never used them as a sponsor anyway.


 
What email did you contact them at? I was looking and couldn't find an appropriate email for something like this.

Side note:


Email from Speedstacks said:


> The 3 digit tournament display will not be available until next year around January.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What email did you contact them at? I was looking and couldn't find an appropriate email for something like this.


 
Just contact your local Walmart. Email and Phone Number should be available on the website


----------



## Bob (May 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What email did you contact them at? I was looking and couldn't find an appropriate email for something like this.
> 
> Side note:


 
But the two digit displays should be compatible. They will just cut off the third digit after the decimal.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 14, 2012)

There's only one person signed up, is this even going to happen? I can most likely go and Andrew as well, however I don't really want to sign up and commit if it's not going to happen.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I noticed that a couple days ago. It might as well not happen if there's only one person registered


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2012)

Actually, I could potentially get 4 people to come along with me, so we would have 7 people. It would become more of a meet-up than an unofficial competition, but it would still be fun. I can look into it if you want.


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Actually, I could potentially get 4 people to come along with me, so we would have 7 people. It would become more of a meet-up than an unofficial competition, but it would still be fun. I can look into it if you want.



1 + 1 + 4 = 6. Am I missing something?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> 1 + 1 + 4 = 6. Am I missing something?



Me, 4 people, the guy who's signed up, and TheZcuber. 1 + 1 + 1 + 4 = 7.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Me, 4 people, the guy who's signed up, and TheZcuber. 1 + 1 + 1 + 4 = 7.



I think the person signed up and theZcuber may be one in the same.


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> I think the person signed up and theZcuber may be one in the same.



Right. I didn't think we should count anybody twice. :/


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> I think the person signed up and theZcuber may be one in the same.



Wasn't sure about that, most likely the case.

So Zcuber, are you up for just a meet-up? I'm still not sure if I could get these people to come, but I'll look into it if you're interested.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 16, 2012)

It's right next to highland forest! 
G, I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but all definitely go as it's like half an hour away. If it ends up as a three person meetup, then fine.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll have to see if I have anything to do; I probably won't go if it's just a meetup.

Drew: Yeah, I was just there yesterday (it's like 5 mins from me)


----------

